
‘Rick and Morty’ Captures the Ugly Side of Masculinity - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/10/rick-and-morty-masculinity/568306/?single_page=true
======
droidist2
>If you know any 18-to-34-year-olds, they likely enjoy, or perhaps fearfully
consume, Rick and Morty

Why "fearfully consume"?

------
reversecs
Chauvinistic farts...

The common link between Rick and jbp is that they speak to young men in a way
that nobody else does. Rick is careless, extremely independent and a risk
taker. Peterson, maybe over stepping his boundaries, gives concrete
individualistic direction and life "rules" that young men happily buy into and
find success with.

I was thinking the other day about how similar Wolf of Wall Street and Fight
Club are. One is sadistic and anarchists, the other is hedonistic and
capitalist. Yet I think they inspire men in the same way. They describe
figures who defy social norms, who are impulsive and independent. It's
interesting that both of these movies are considered the pinnacle of toxic
masculinity, but in some way speak to men in a way that inspires. If the
concept of toxic masculinity seeks to eliminate these character types and
these themes, it makes me wonder what would replace it and if the inspiration
that a young man finds for these lawless models will persist or if out culture
can instill new ideals that make men more docile and better socialized.

